# Instant onboard storage: 12" x 3.25" waterproof storage tube for $4.99.



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

This thing is all the rage on the sport-touring (motorcycle) forum I belong to so I thought some of you might be interested as well...










Go to https://www.agrisupply.com and search for part number 67670, it's an "OPERATOR'S MANUAL CANISTER". For $4.99 (plus shipping), you can't beat it.

It's meant for waterproof storage of an owner's manual on a piece of farm equipment.

Motorcyclists have used this for carrying tools, chain lube aerosol, even MSR fuel cannisters...


----------



## FreesteaderThed (Oct 2, 2008)

any ideas on the weight of these units?

Not a weight weenie here. But looking to use two of these for a cycletouring application.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

What's the benefit of this product over a dry bag - especially for a cargo bike?


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

FreesteaderThed said:


> any ideas on the weight of these units?
> 
> Not a weight weenie here. But looking to use two of these for a cycletouring application.


I asked and was told that each cannister weighs 11.1 oz.:
http://www.sport-touring.net/forums/index.php/topic,55078.0.html



vikb said:


> What's the benefit of this product over a dry bag - especially for a cargo bike?


Permanence, low-cost and the fact that it would be attached to your bike as opposed to a dry bag that would have to go _into _another bag/backpack to be used on a bike.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

Pre-notebook/netbook/iPhone I used to have a black ABS pipe with caps (~4"?) bolted to the back of my BMW that I carried 7.5" topos in. The moto is ten years gone, but I still have that pipe out in the garage (I should go check if I left any maps in it) ... maybe the way to get it off the floor is to bolt it on to the BD.


----------

